# HELP - Bon-Neem Insecticidal Soap



## Grandma M (Oct 8, 2007)

Has any one used this product? It sounds good but I would like to hear from others who may have used it before I try it. I am having a problem with spider mites or thrip or possibly it may be both.

I have ordered some Avid but prefer not to use the big guns right now if I don't need to, and I think I need to get some protective clothing first, possibly a Tyvec suit, Do I need a mask to use Avid?

Bayer Rose spray hasnt helped much, except fot the meelies.

PLEASE. What experiences had you had with this. Does it work? Would this be better than regular Neem-Oil? Is it better than Safers Insectididal Soap?....I don't have much faith in that.

Sorry about all the questions, but I want info. 
- - - - - - - - - - - - -
Bon-Neem Insectidal Soap 

This certified organic insecticidal soap works well both indoors and outdoors. Bon-Neem is safe to use on all plants, including food plants, shrubs, flowers, fruits, nuts and vegetables. 

Insecticidal soap, plus Potassium salts derived from NEEM seed oil fatty acids, are the core of Bon-Neem. Bon-Neem provides a highly effective product that can eliminate an extensive array of insects.

It's specially formulated to eliminate:
Aphids
Mites
Whiteflies
Adelgids
Caterpillars
Fleas beetles
Scale insects
Psyllids
Mealy bugs
Earwigs and many other harmful insects.
Safe to use up to day of harvest.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 9, 2007)

I use Dyna-Gro pure neem. A soap, such as dishwashing detergent acts as a spreader/sticker, so I don't see a problem. Use as directed & there shouldn't be a problem. I have to question how effective it would be on thrips.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 9, 2007)

Rose. 

I keep reading of growers who advise against using neem oil. I will need to call the dealer I bought it from to see if it really is different than the regular need oil, which he sells.

I did use it to spray 6 plants and will see if it does any harm. I didn't have my lights on over them for several hours. I suppose I will need to wait a while before I spray with the Avid so the oil will not prevent the Avid from working.

I need help to know what to do.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you sure you have spidermites? Do you have a magnifying glass? They should be rather easy to get rid of if you do. Neem is one of the first things I reach for, I've been using it for years & haven't had any problems. I would think you'd have to wait a week or 2 before using the Avid but if the Bon-neem has done the job you won't need the Avid at all! 
In regards to thrips, don't they go into the potting media? A leaf surface spray if systemic, I guess should work. In the past with house plants before I got addicted to orchids, I was not impressed with systemics. I use BT in my rain barrels, so I'm guessing that would have any effect on thrips if I had any. Didn't Lauren catch a slug/thrip on lettuce? (Alot cheaper & safer than insecticides!)


----------



## Gilda (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't used that particular product but have used Garden Safe(Shultz brand) fungicide, insecticide, miticide... it is :Clarified hydrophobic extract of Neem Oil ..70% ...30% inert ingredients ?
I had a spider mite problem on a couple of phals..seems to have helped...I like spraying it..smells like orange peel ! I hit the leaves,top & bottom once every month or so...I do not use HID lights though..only fluorecents.


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 9, 2007)

> Didn't Lauren catch a slug/thrip on lettuce?


 Not exactly. What happened was I repotted an entire slew of jewel orchids then tossed the old LFS into a zip lock bag I keep on the counter. Too lazy to walk out to the composter for every scrap. There were old salad and vegetable scraps in the zip lock. I was going to add more scraps to the bag and I saw a slug chowing down on lettuce in the bag.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 9, 2007)

I've used various neem products over the years, including Dyna-gro's pure form. Its done no harm, but I haven't seen it do much good either. It could be good for mites...that's the only pest I don't have. Interesting smell...reminds me of durian. Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

I've heard w/ Neem the problem is you have to let it dry on the plants and if you wash it off you have to re-apply. What's a slug/thrip?


----------

